# the Shotokan in JKD.



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

According to Wikipedia Bruce Lee was impressed by Shotokan, and he incorperated some of its moves while creating JKD. I'm not currently studying either JKD, or Shotokan. So I am asking those who study, which moves do you think were inspired by, or might have come out of Shotokan?
You dont have to go into much detail, its a loaded question.
I know its not the stances of course, because I believe the main one comes out of Fencing or Savate? JKD has of course evolved too.
Anyway, I'm curious, and find the "style without a style" to be a cool concept.

respectfully

Dave


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't think it's true that there is Shotokan in JKD...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 11, 2007)

I am not saying it is true or not, but Wikipedia has a horrible reputation for pasty faced basement dwellers writing the articles, having no experience in that area.
In most every dicussion group on the web, all of the people there say they have black belts in "jeet kwon do" and that the moves in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon are real.  Those are the same people writing the things at Wikepedia.
Bottom line: be careful what you read there.

AoG


----------



## CheukMo (Jul 11, 2007)

What Bruce Lee taught his students as Jeet Kune Do was a mixture of fencing, boxing along with Wing Chun punch structure and trapping.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I don't think it's true that there is Shotokan in JKD...can anyone confirm this?


 
Perhaps not? but I copied this from Wikipedia below.

Impressed by the ability of some Shotokan instructors, Bruce Lee chose to train in the style while working towards developing his eclectic system (Jeet Kune Do), studying for a time under Hirokazu Kanazawa.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jul 12, 2007)

Bruce worked with several people over the years. He also had an extensive library of books. But JKD was founded more on western boxing. fencing and wing Chun. While looking at  other arts or working with other people Some would been to better understand the strengths and how JKD could be used on those strenghs. But sure others helped Bruce to improve his way Did he use those arts Not really.  But JKD means to adapt to all arts as it expresses Itself. Because Fighting Or M/A is not one art but a whole concept of a persons freedom To ber freed from style to perform as needed when needed.


----------



## chof (Nov 30, 2007)

I am one who has studied jkd and shotokan, the moves are fast moves dealing with physics, which is what shotakan is about meeting to forces together in collision, jkd only uses this in advanced techniques


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Perhaps not? but I copied this from Wikipedia below.
> 
> Impressed by the ability of some Shotokan instructors, Bruce Lee chose to train in the style while working towards developing his eclectic system (Jeet Kune Do), studying for a time under Hirokazu Kanazawa.



I can't find it there anymore.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 26, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I don't think it's true that there is Shotokan in JKD...can anyone confirm this?


 
This discussion actually came up in a JKD seminar I attended taught by Cass Magda.  We were putting out random arts and their strengths and weaknesses,  and what could be taken from them to add to your personal JKD.  The Japanese warrior mentality was the thing that came up.  The keep going til you reach your goal no matter the obstical type of thinking.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 27, 2007)

Since I last posted, I have seen a Paul Vunak video. In it he says that the "chambered punch" is not what they use in Jeet Kune do.  Because "Jeet Kune do is about economy of motion," He also said he's not putting down any other art. Which is diplomatic. But I suspect the chambered punch of hard Karate styles is why Shotokan is not featured in Jeet Kune do? Not better, not worse, just not comaptible with Jeet Kune do.


----------

